# How to skip updates?



## hojo (Jul 19, 2008)

My Windows Update is currently set to "Check for updates, but let me choose whether to download and install them", so I'm checking the updates today, and there's a bunch of Office 2007 updates marked as "important", including a service pack. I do not use Office much and I'm just happy the way it is, so I choose not to install these updates, however, windows update keeps reminding me that there's important updates, and the icon just won't disappear.

Back in Windows XP, if you didn't want an update you could just tell Windows Update not to install it and it wouldn't bother you again. How can I do that in Windows 7?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Right click on the update and select "Hide" . . but you need to know that most of those updates are for security issues. The Service Pack speeds Office up a bit


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

If you have a fast Internet connection you should download updates :smile:
You can do that during a night. When you wake up tomorrow, downloads will be downloaded and installed and you will not have to be bothered again about the updates :grin:


----------



## hojo (Jul 19, 2008)

simpswr said:


> Right click on the update and select "Hide" . . but you need to know that most of those updates are for security issues. The Service Pack speeds Office up a bit


Thanks, that did the trick


----------

